# Serial Number issue



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

I found a Python for sale owner claims he purchased it in the 1960s for his Dad. I asked for the serial number 81XXXE was the reply.
According to Colts Data, this was manufactured in 1977, Time Warp?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Warped Time...*



aeronut04 said:


> I found a Python for sale owner claims he purchased it in the 1960s for his Dad. I asked for the serial number 81XXXE was the reply.
> According to Colts Data, this was manufactured in 1977, Time Warp?


:smt017 I think he is a little off on the date of manufacturing. I get the same info you do.:smt023 If he's asking a fair price for it buy it no matter what he say's.:smt1099


----------



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

$1100.00 no box or paper work, but unfired, so it's claimed, if claim to have purchased in 60s, is wrong, what about condition? These are the chances we take I guess.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Aeronnut04 I would not buy that revolver without giving it a very good inspection. If you are buying over the internet I run away from it. It would have to be 100% grade before I would pay that for it without all the trimmings. Good luck.


----------

